# Good morning perch fishing off pier in Oxford MD.



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Good morning perch fishing off pier in Oxford MD. 






Had some rock break my 6# line while fishing for white perch. I did land a few rock. The white perch are starting to show up and they will get bigger. I caught all fish on the little tube bait in the picture. Feels good to get something other then Crappie and bass. Click image for larger version.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

andypat said:


> Good morning perch fishing off pier in Oxford MD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











That map is for May 16-May 31.

looks like you might be in closed waters where you took that stripe.....


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Damn! Your right. I screwed up. I admit I made a big time mistake this morning. I did release two. I kept the one that would have died. I should have threw it back anyway, but I thought it was ok to keep. Big mistake, won't happen again. Sorry guys, take it easy on me. Is the Tred Avon River off limits? That is were I caught it. I just read all the regulations and it reads like it is ok for two rock of 20" now. ????


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

That is closed water right now until June 1 and then the 2 @20" goes into effect


----------



## Jason Mason (May 19, 2015)

Oh no andy, no worries😩😨😩


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks guys, I get in more trouble with these rockfish this year, and I'm not even fishing for them. They are a by- catch. No one fishes for rock with a little tube bait on a 1/16th jig head. You can see it in the picture.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Great job Andy. Congrats on your catch.


----------



## crappie410 (Jun 5, 2015)

Great catch


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

andypat said:


> Thanks guys, I get in more trouble with these rockfish this year, and I'm not even fishing for them. They are a by- catch. No one fishes for rock with a little tube bait on a 1/16th jig head. You can see it in the picture.


My first keeper striper from shore was on a 1/8 oz shad dart jigging next to some dock pilings. I thought I had a citation perch for sure until the stripes appeared!


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice fish! It must have been exciting on ultra light tackle. It wasn't intentional, so what's done is done. Live and learn.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Twinkies said:


> Nice fish! It must have been exciting on ultra light tackle. It wasn't intentional, so what's done is done. Live and learn.


 Thanks! It will never happen again.


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

andypat said:


> Thanks! It will never happen again.


Time for you to start Rock fishing instead of pan fishing next week. I think you will enjoy it more. A nice change of pace. I am hooked on topwater fishing and watching them chase after your lures. You should try some top water action next time.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Twinkies said:


> Time for you to start Rock fishing instead of pan fishing next week. I think you will enjoy it more. A nice change of pace. I am hooked on topwater fishing and watching them chase after your lures. You should try some top water action next time.


 LOL! I am retired from rock fishing. I hook and line commercial fished for about 25 years. I lived about a mile from Love Pt. on the Chester River. I fished all around Kent Island and the Chesapeake Bay. I still catch a rock fish now and then. I really like fishing from shore for pan fish, bass, pickerel. I did enjoy my years of fishing in my boats for rock fish. Chug Bug surface lure was the most fun. Thanks Twinkies! PS I really feel bad about the dumb mistake I made last week. That is a first for me after all these years of fishing. I will be 78 years old on May 30. Not as sharp as I use to be. Going to start fishing Lewis Delaware area from shore for flounder soon. Stay Tuned!


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Might see ya down Lewes Andy the pier is 1 of my favorite places if all goes right I'm there Fri


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Pajigging machin said:


> Might see ya down Lewes Andy the pier is 1 of my favorite places if all goes right I'm there Fri


 OK! I am going this morning. Weather looks good for cape Henlopen. Going to hit the beach and try for flounder and maybe a blue, but mostly flounder. I have to stop at the tackle shop and pick up some White Gulp Swimming Mullet. If I do good, might see you Fri.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Watch out Andy u might hook up with a 40"+ rock they are hitting pretty well on Ass. Isl


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Well I went to Cape Henlopen State Park to fish the beach for flounder. I knew something was wrong. Not one person was there fishing. Got all my stuff in the bucket and walked to the beach. Extra low tide, no water. Some man walking the beach said, the tides too low. You need a high tide. So I went to the canal. Only one person fishing. He was using bait. Said not one bite all morning. I made about 30 cast, then came home. Dumb me, should have checked the tide when I checked the weather. Maybe next time.


----------



## E.S Richie (Apr 5, 2016)

andypat said:


> Well I went to Cape Henlopen State Park to fish the beach for flounder. I knew something was wrong. Not one person was there fishing. Got all my stuff in the bucket and walked to the beach. Extra low tide, no water. Some man walking the beach said, the tides too low. You need a high tide. So I went to the canal. Only one person fishing. He was using bait. Said not one bite all morning. I made about 30 cast, then came home. Dumb me, should have checked the tide when I checked the weather. Maybe next time.


I would have check out iri before driving back home.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

andypat said:


> Well I went to Cape Henlopen State Park to fish the beach for flounder. I knew something was wrong. Not one person was there fishing. Got all my stuff in the bucket and walked to the beach. Extra low tide, no water. Some man walking the beach said, the tides too low. You need a high tide. So I went to the canal. Only one person fishing. He was using bait. Said not one bite all morning. I made about 30 cast, then came home. Dumb me, should have checked the tide when I checked the weather. Maybe next time.


Andy you need this. I never leave home without it.
http://www.tide-forecast.com/tides/Cape-Henlopen-Delaware-Bay-Delaware.png


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks guys! I am going to Oxford MD. this morning with my Daughter. Going to fish for white perch off a private pier. Nice size perch in the bucket. All by-catch rockfish will be released unharmed. Should I take a picture of the rock? LOL! Going to be a great weather and tide morning. Going to use all lures.


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

I wouldn't take a picture, since catch and release is not permitted either. Just let us know how you did. Or just lie and say it was further west near tilghman.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Just kidding about taking a picture of rockfish. I'm not even going to fish for them until June 1st. I did good with the perch this morning. Check my Oxford Perch Fishing Report.


----------



## JollyJimbo (May 20, 2013)

This is a good post to remind everyone, READ THE REGULATIONS!!


----------

